# Absinthe



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 28, 2008)

It is finally legal in the United States for the first time in 100 years (for those 21 and up)
I'm not a big drinker, but I was very curious to see what the hulaballoo was all about. 

EWWWWW!  I tried Lucid Absinthe, the only true absinthe sold in the U.S. It's and alcoholic liquor with an added chemical called thujone which has psychoactive properties.  We diluted it according to the instructions, saw the greenish smoke from it and thought it smelled okay, but when me, my hubby and our friend tried it we all nearly threw up.  It was so gross. It tastes of strong licorice and like you are drinking your lawn too.  I couldn't even drink a shots worth, heavily diluted with water, ice, and sugar.  

Now to the feeling.  I didn't get much down but I felt like I was floating and for a few minutes music sounded really cool!   I got very tired afterward, but I think that was just the alcohol.  It is supposed to give you hallucinations in large quantities so I was careful in the amount i was going to drink.  What sold me was on the bottle it said it invoked creativity....Fortunately it tasted so bad my decision was made for me.

I might try another flavor in the future, but with only one true one available in the u.s. i won't be drinking Lucid again.   And the bottle was $66!!  It will last forever.  I was thinking about returning it, lol.


----------



## Lizzie (Jun 28, 2008)

Whoa, that's crazy.
Did you feel more creative? haha


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_Whoa, that's crazy.
Did you feel more creative? haha_

 
Not really more creative.  It was a weird kind of high, but like i said i couldn't drink much of it.  The music was cool and I have a feeling if i'd had more i'd have wanted to dance.

The bottle said it was popular fashion people in the 1800's though.


----------



## aziajs (Jun 28, 2008)

I have wanted to try it for a long time.  My understanding is you can't find really "authentic" absinthe in the U.S. anymore.  I thought none of them could contain thujone anymore and that they are distilled differently than they originally were.

*EDIT:*  None of the available brands in the U.S. can contain a level of thujone high enough to be detected.

From what I have read it's best just to buy it from another country and have it shipped.  The quality is better.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I have wanted to try it for a long time.  My understanding is you can't find really "authentic" absinthe in the U.S. anymore.  I thought none of them could contain thujone anymore and that they are distilled differently than they originally were.

*EDIT:*  None of the available brands in the U.S. can contain a level of thujone high enough to be detected.

From what I have read it's best just to buy it from another country and have it shipped.  The quality is better._

 

Yeah, I read that somewhere too.  I just know that lucid is the only one distilled in grande wormwood.  
There was a definite difference though in the feeling i got from it.  It was not a regular drunk or buzzed feeling.  My friend was trying to be brave a took a straight shot.  He only got half of it down, but afterwards he was kind of like a zombie.  It didn't last long.  We all got a good laugh from it's bad taste though.  
IDK, but something in it was different from regular liquors.
I will look into buying from another country.  Is it illegal to have it shipped over though?  I don't want to get in trouble but i'd love to try a different "real" absinthe.


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 28, 2008)

I would like to know if it is illegal to have it shipped too... if not, I would totally get some!


----------



## kimmy (Jun 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iluffyew769769* 

 
_I would like to know if it is illegal to have it shipped too... if not, I would totally get some!_

 
it is illegal to have absinthe shipped to the states.

thujone has similar effects on the brain as drugs like lsd and pcp, which is why absinthe was originally outlawed in the united states. the absinthe being sold legally in the states has low enough levels of thujone that there isn't too big a threat (supposedly.)


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jun 28, 2008)

some people I knew had some from some other country. I never tried it, but it was a very strange green color looked like Antifreeze. My friend tried it, and said it was disgusting.


----------



## jennifer. (Jun 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_Not really more creative.  It was a weird kind of high, but like i said i couldn't drink much of it.  The music was cool and I have a feeling if i'd had more i'd have wanted to dance.

The bottle said it was popular fashion people in the 1800's though._

 
did you get this from spec's or just a regular liquor store?  i miss spec's so much...i wish we had them here in ca!


----------



## concertina (Jun 29, 2008)

I love Absinthe! 

In college, I hung out with a lot of Psychology Master's students and one of the guys used to get Absinthe from an overseas dealer on the down-low. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





We did the flaming sugar cube thing and then would pass the glass around in a big circle...dude...that shit will get you fucked up! You don't need more than 2 or 3 swallows...

Gosh, this brings back so many great memories.


----------



## frocher (Jun 29, 2008)

I think it's overrated.


----------



## Kuuipo (Jun 29, 2008)

It tastes like Dollar Store Nyquil.  It gave me a headache.  I felt less creative.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jennifer.* 

 
_did you get this from spec's or just a regular liquor store?  i miss spec's so much...i wish we had them here in ca!_

 
yeah, i got it from spec's. it was actually behind their counter.  I do love that store!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *concertina* 

 
_I love Absinthe! 

In college, I hung out with a lot of Psychology Master's students and one of the guys used to get Absinthe from an overseas dealer on the down-low. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We did the flaming sugar cube thing and then would pass the glass around in a big circle...dude...that shit will get you fucked up! You don't need more than 2 or 3 swallows...

Gosh, this brings back so many great memories. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes, I could tell you didn't need much to feel something.   It was a swirly feeling in my outer extremeties.  Really a strange feeling.  I hope it picks up popularity so it can be fully used eventually.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jun 30, 2008)

When I was in Spain last year I did a shot of it with a bunch of people and nothing really happened.  My head felt a little funny for a few minutes, but that was really it.  I don't know if it was just the kind/brand that I had, but it was really a non-event; I was actually hoping that something would happen just so I could find out what the big deal about absinthe was about.


----------



## Nox (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm an absintheur, and even though it's legal to be sold in the U.S. I still won't buy it because I actually pay less importing from Europe than I do buying here.  And there's the thujone issue, and the fact that American brands don't really compare to the vast array of Czech, French, German, Austrian recipes I favor.  I find the French varieties louche the best, and of course the Bohemian ones flame the best.  I think it needs to be around in this country alot longer so it can carve out it's own niche, then I really wouldn't mind patronizing American brands.

Absinthe does not really taste very good.  The ones that are flavored like candy are quite suspect to me.  I like enjoying it with a small group of other people.  In fact, I'm throwing an absinthe party a couple weekends from now, should be fun, I'm excited.


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Jun 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jennifer.* 

 
_did you get this from spec's or just a regular liquor store?  i miss spec's so much...i wish we had them here in ca!_

 
oooh, whats spec's? .. is that like a bevmo? lOl.
but anyways. ya ive never tried absinthe .. the 
smell just kills me (you know how when you smell
something you can imagine the taste) .. ya, it 
does not smell delicious haha. 
so anyways. my boyfriend was telling me that it's
suppose to make you hallucinate (depending on how
much you drink of course) and that you see green
sparklies (like fairies) and stuff like that. 
In Moulin Rouge thats what they are drinking in the
beginning.


----------



## crystalic_oxyge (Jun 30, 2008)

ummm actually absinthe only causes hallucinations if its drunk in seriously huge quantities. plus, as far as i know the "real" absinthe that used to have the psychoactive substances isnt inside the absinth you can buy here. there are only really little places on earth left where people do that stuff themselves after the "old" recipie and so the "hallucinogenic" stuff you felt was more placebo then the real thing. your imagination 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if you really want that... eat mushrooms 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
you are more likeley to have hallucinations after getting horribly drunk on that stuff...

i got drunk on absinthe once. as a russian i used to drink vodka out of the bottle when i was like 15 or so... so i did the same thing on absinthe without knowing that stuff.... (the night before i had some other stuff too) 
......

the next 2 days i was lying in bed... sleeping and puking, sleeping and puking. luckily my mother wasnt in town those days. it was the most horrid experience i made with any alcohol.

after that i just get sick when i hear the word.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



that stuff is gross


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_it is illegal to have absinthe shipped to the states.

thujone has similar effects on the brain as drugs like lsd and pcp, which is why absinthe was originally outlawed in the united states. the absinthe being sold legally in the states has low enough levels of thujone that there isn't too big a threat (supposedly.)_

 
Thujone was actually thought to be first related to thc, one of the psychoactive chemicals in marijuana, but it is not.   It's definitely not as strong as lsd or pcp.  You'd become sick off the alcohol way faster than on the a actual thujone more than likely.
I don't understand why the U.S. is so uptight with it's drug laws.  Prohibition didn't work and alcohol is very destructive.  As long as their are mind altering drugs around people are going to be curious and try them. Since the beginning of time nearly every society has had some drug, whether it be for fun, a vision quest, creativity, to get closer to god etc... 
People need to be educated on the effects of everything they intend to take and also our education system has to be one which keeps people interested, so they aren't as likely to get bored and try drugs.


----------

